# How bad is a king 1000/6000 combo stone



## Godslayer (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm looking at getting my buddy an inexpensive combo stone for his birthday, the only inexpenisve one I can find on amazon from a "reputable" brand is the king one, it's $35 cad, so cheap as dirt, does anyone have one and is it functional, he isn't a guy who is going to be doing fancy finishes and the like, basically looking for something to keep his knives sharp for work(He couldn't cut eggplant with his blue moon gyuto earlier, so I took pity and sharpend his knife for him, it was hilarious) :happymug: safe to say I am now a god and his blade can cut paper towel lol. :knight: but theres no way I or He will spend hundreds of dollars on stones... It was a struggle to convince him to spend 97 bucks on the blue moon.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 12, 2018)

It's fine,,,the 1k side dishes like hell so he'll need to flatten it quite often but the 6k side is decent. Only other thing is that it's rather small.


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

the 1K side sucks balls, it dishes faster than a 220 pink brick


----------



## labor of love (Jan 12, 2018)

I dont have any experience with king combo stuff but Im sure Murray Carter could perhaps chime in soon and tell you that people often over think stone stuff and we should all just use kings... In the meantime maybe look at the coarser combos? 800-3 or 4k?


----------



## Dr_Jones (Jan 12, 2018)

I have the King 1000/6000 KDS, which is an OK sized stone (7*21 cm if I recall). I agree that you have to flatten it quite often (both sides), but some people call the softness of King's a feature, not a fault. It's a good beginner's stone, I'd say.

Just buy your mate a flattener as well . I think the Naniwa goes for under 20 bucks.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 12, 2018)

My opinion is that too many people spend far too much time on the lower grit. Really a few quick passes to expose fresh steel is all thats needed. In essence, the more time you spend on it, the more it is actually required, as your knife literally vanishes. People really do overthink sharpening.


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2018)

[h=2]How bad is a king 1000/6000 combo stone?[/h]

You'll know soon. It will take three of them to get through a year:cool2:


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 12, 2018)

If he's sharpening softer stainless often, he will need a lower grit stone than 1k unless he wants to be at it all night.


----------



## gic (Jan 12, 2018)

I looked on Amazon for cheap 1000/3000 sharpening stones and their seem to be a few that get good reviews. Never tried any of them but a 3k grit is probably a good grit to finish with for basic knives, no?


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey Evan, I have a Naniwa flattener your mate can have for free (I only use Atoma), just need to arrange pick up.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 12, 2018)

NO ChoP! said:


> My opinion is that too many people spend far too much time on the lower grit. Really a few quick passes to expose fresh steel is all thats needed. In essence, the more time you spend on it, the more it is actually required, as your knife literally vanishes. People really do overthink sharpening.



What I told him to do was use the 1000 grit until you can cut paper with ease and than switch to a higher grit, we have a 5k and 8k at work, I told him to maintain it on the 5k by using it atleast once a week... I'll see if he listens


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 12, 2018)

valgard said:


> Hey Evan, I have a Naniwa flattener your mate can have for free (I only use Atoma), just need to arrange pick up.



You sir are good people, I'll try and have you over for supper sometime in early February, that should give me just enough time to clean up the apartment. :knife:


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> You sir are good people, I'll try and have you over for supper sometime in early February, that should give me just enough time to clean up the apartment. :knife:



sounds good mate.


----------



## galvaude (Jan 13, 2018)

Get him a King Deluxe 800 from Lee Valley, at his stage he doesn't need a polishing stone and the 800 will be the cheapest most versatile stone he could use. He will be able to sharpen dull knives, thin a little bit and the stone will provide a usable and functional edge. Focusing on only one stone in the beginner stage is the best thing he could do. If down the road he wants a finer stone, he will get one.

I love King stones, I love them as much as my cholera and shaptons, even a little more.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2018)

I like the King 1200x a lot but I hate the King 1000x. I don't much care for the 6k either. I always wondered why they put those two stones together, like they picked their worst pair.


----------



## rick alen (Jan 14, 2018)

The king 300 is a good and very cheap course stone, fast enough and nice mild scratch pattern, pair that with the 1200 Dave mentioned and he can have some real fun.


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 16, 2018)

valgard said:


> Hey Evan, I have a Naniwa flattener your mate can have for free (I only use Atoma), just need to arrange pick up.



You can flatten the Naniwa Flattener on a diamond plate... just saying....


----------



## Meesterleester (Jan 16, 2018)

I definitely burned through it and oversharpened a few of my first knives. As far as a first stone though, I managed to learn a lot about sharpening while using it


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 17, 2018)

Once you are past your sharpening-as-a-side-hobby phase, soaking stones that are not guaranteed safe to permasoak become a huge annoyance  Otherwise, good except for the dishing. At least it goes so fast it practically never clogs. And it's good enough for Carter (who is known for not minding dished stones  .


----------

